# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Ku bëhet jeta më e bukur në Europë apo në Amerikën e Veriut?

## padrilla

mu pervete me duket me mire ne europe.

po ju?

----------


## mia@

Ne Europe.

----------


## Jack Watson

Pa diskutim qe ne Europe. Amerika eshte shume e lodhshme.

----------


## Aikido

Provoni njëher Azin, kuptohet vendet e zhvilluara. Do shikoni që bëhet më shum se nga këto dy kontinentet që keni përmendur.

----------


## Enii

Un keshtu mendoja por kur pash Evropen arrita ne perfundimin qe niveli i jeteses eshte me i mire ne North America.
per pushime vetem eshte mire atje.

----------


## KokeKatrori

> mu pervete me duket me mire ne europe.
> 
> po ju?


Varet cfare do te besh apo arrish. Nese do tja japesh shpirtin shejtanit, te besh 2-3 pune dhe te fitosh mbi 50 mije $ ne vit shko ne USA (jo Kanada p.sh). Shkollimin e femijeve harroje, Mjekesine e keshtu me radhe ... Thjesht do punosh si kafshe per te bere leke dhe ndoshta dikur nje siperrmarje tenden private => go USA

Do te kesh 5 jave pushime (te paguara) + 10-13 dite Festash ne vit + ndoshta rroge te 13-e, rrjet dhe asistence sociale => EU

Prajase => Sweeden, Norway, Danemark

Ky eshte mendimi im - njoh vecse pak prej ketyre vendeve dhe mund te gabohem totalisht na cka thashe

----------


## PINK

> Varet cfare do te besh apo arrish. Nese do tja japesh shpirtin shejtanit, te besh 2-3 pune dhe te fitosh mbi 50 mije $ ne vit shko ne USA (jo Kanada p.sh). Shkollimin e femijeve harroje, Mjekesine e keshtu me radhe ... Thjesht do punosh si kafshe per te bere leke dhe ndoshta dikur nje siperrmarje tenden private => go USA
> 
> Do te kesh 5 jave pushime (te paguara) + 10-13 dite Festash ne vit + ndoshta rroge te 13-e, rrjet dhe asistence sociale => EU
> 
> Prajase => Sweeden, Norway, Danemark
> 
> Ky eshte mendimi im - njoh vecse pak prej ketyre vendeve dhe mund te gabohem totalisht na cka thashe


2-3 pune te besh 50 grand ne vit ne usa ? Damn. Lol

po une ku jetoj valle ? ah po ne shqiperi tani i kujtova.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## toni007

> Pa diskutim qe ne Europe. Amerika eshte shume e lodhshme.


UN MENDOJA TE KUNDERTEN,PASI EUROPA ESHTE SHUME E LODHSHME...

----------


## KokeKatrori

> 2-3 pune te besh 50 grand ne vit ne usa ? Damn. Lol
> 
> po une ku jetoj valle ? ah po ne shqiperi tani i kujtova.


Shume apo pak ne syte e tu Pink - nuk kuptohet nga postimi ???

Per mendimin tim, te dish pak, ne Shqiperi ben 5x me shume por edhe goxha me e rrezikshme.
Ne USA apo EU te keshillojne ose Burg me TV - kurse ne AL te iken Kuka   :djall i fshehur:

----------


## alnosa

> UN MENDOJA TE KUNDERTEN,PASI EUROPA ESHTE SHUME E LODHSHME...



E Ke gabim,usa eshte shume e lodhshme sidomos per ne te ardhurit qe nuk jemi mesuar me kete jete .Megjithese mundesite i ke te shumta ne te gjitha drejtimet e jeteses.
Amerika te plak para kohe degjoja kur me shkeli kemba per here te pare ,megjithse une jam ambjentuar pak a shume dhe mendoj se kush di te jetoj vendi gjendet pa problem .Por europa me pelqen .

----------


## EdiR

> mu pervete me duket me mire ne europe.
> 
> po ju?


Varet c'fare kupton me me e mire, edhe Europa ndryshon si nata me diten nga Londra, ne Paris apo Berlin sa per ilustrim. Jeta e mire behet kudo por varet shume nga niveli shoqeror i ambjentit ku jeton, demokracia e brendeshme e shoqerise, te ardhurat qe ke, klima, etj. 
Ka shume gjera qe duhen te merren ne konsiderate por ajo qe me pelqen ne U.S eshte se i ke te gjitha, nga Alaska ku te dell ariu te pershendet, ne Kaliforni, Ne Colorado, New Your etj. Sikur te kishte edhe trenat e Europes nuk do te kishte vend per diskutim ;-)
Kalofshi mire

----------


## Elonaa

> Varet c'fare kupton me me e mire, edhe Europa ndryshon si nata me diten nga Londra, ne Paris apo Berlin sa per ilustrim. Jeta e mire behet kudo por varet shume nga niveli shoqeror i ambjentit ku jeton, demokracia e brendeshme e shoqerise, te ardhurat qe ke, klima, etj. 
> Ka shume gjera qe duhen te merren ne konsiderate por ajo qe me pelqen ne U.S eshte se i ke te gjitha, nga Alaska ku te dell ariu te pershendet, ne Kaliforni, Ne Colorado, New Your etj. Sikur te kishte edhe trenat e Europes nuk do te kishte vend per diskutim ;-)
> Kalofshi mire




 USA Ka nje sistem te persosur transporti !Po me cudit!

http://www.amtrak.com/servlet/Conten...2922209&ssid=4

----------


## alnosa

> Varet cfare do te besh apo arrish. *Nese do tja japesh shpirtin shejtanit, te besh 2-3 pune dhe te fitosh mbi 50 mije $ ne vit shko ne USA (jo Kanada p.sh). Shkollimin e femijeve harroje, Mjekesine e keshtu me radhe ... Thjesht do punosh si kafshe per te bere leke dhe ndoshta dikur nje siperrmarje tenden private => go USA*
> 
> Do te kesh 5 jave pushime (te paguara) + 10-13 dite Festash ne vit + ndoshta rroge te 13-e, rrjet dhe asistence sociale => EU
> 
> Prajase => Sweeden, Norway, Danemark
> 
> Ky eshte mendimi im - njoh vecse pak prej ketyre vendeve dhe mund te gabohem totalisht na cka thashe



Plotesisht po flete gabim .Usa i jep mundesi per shkollim edhe nje analfabeti .
Nqs ti nuk e meriton te behesh doktor ,inxhinier ,etj ne usa nuk mund ti marresh dot me fasule .nqs do te vazhdosh sholle te mire shko mer para borxh bankes dhe te siguroj se po te dalesh shkelqyer i lan ato borxhe pa asnje problem edhe duke punuar 8 ore ne dite .Ketu i jepet Cezarit ajo qe i takon .

----------


## alnosa

> USA Ka nje sistem te persosur transporti !Po me cudit!
> 
> http://www.amtrak.com/servlet/Conten...2922209&ssid=4


Mese dakort  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Elonaa

Te gjitha mbase jan njelloj!.Ne Europe shqiptarin e shikojne me sy tjeter dhe ne USA me tjeter.Dobsia ime eshte dinjiteti.Po me perbuzen s'dua as buk as diell.as te jetoj!

----------


## EdiR

> USA Ka nje sistem te persosur transporti !Po me cudit!
> 
> http://www.amtrak.com/servlet/Conten...2922209&ssid=4


Elonaa,
Nuk e di nese ke udhetuar me tren ne Europe p.sh nga Parisi ne Bruksel apo Frankfurt kur udheton me Amtrak te duket sikur ke hipur breshken... , megjithate shaka ishte.

----------


## drague

afer detit afer mretit"

----------


## Elonaa

> Elonaa,
> Nuk e di nese ke udhetuar me tren ne Europe p.sh nga Parisi ne Bruksel apo Frankfurt kur udheton me Amtrak te duket sikur ke hipur breshken... , megjithate shaka ishte.




Te them te drejten perdor ose makinen ose avionin kur dal.S'ka gje me te bukur kur shetit neper amerike me nje grup shokeshe e shoqesh edhe me motorcikleta.Po s'me duken aq te vjeter ata trena!!!.Ka lloj lloj!!.Zgjith!.Ke pafundesi mundesish.Te gjitha funksionojne perfekt ,qe tek vaporet dhe deri tek avionet.Une s'di te krahasoj me europen se nuk kam shetit me tren atje.Po kta ktu jan te pranushem. :Lulja3:

----------


## KokeKatrori

> Plotesisht po flete gabim .Usa i jep mundesi per shkollim edhe nje analfabeti .
> Nqs ti nuk e meriton te behesh doktor ,inxhinier ,etj ne usa nuk mund ti marresh dot me fasule .nqs do te vazhdosh sholle te mire shko mer para borxh bankes dhe te siguroj se po te dalesh shkelqyer i lan ato borxhe pa asnje problem edhe duke punuar 8 ore ne dite .Ketu i jepet Cezarit ajo qe i takon .


Ndoshta u shpreha gabim une i pari. Sigurisht "nqs do te vazhdosh sholle te mire shko mer para borxh bankes dhe te siguroj se po te dalesh shkelqyer i lan ato borxhe pa asnje problem" - kjo ishte edhe ne sistemin e Veros - te Shkelqyerit studionin ne France e ku di une se ku ....
Kuptoj se nuk e njeh EU - ndoshta gabohem.

Personalisht, kam simpati te vecante per USA - dhe e perseris, eshte Xhungel disa here me e ashper se EU dhe po te jesh i hekurt arrin me larg.

Ne EU ben jete me te lehte dhe me me pak arritje ndoshta.

Eshte Fakt :  USA = Maja e sistemit Kapitalist      EU= Kaptalizem Social

----------


## dibrani2006

_Aty ku eshte paraja!?._

----------

